# Toto Update



## AppyLover2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Since Toto is in his own stall and pen now I've been able to do more with him. I started out by insisting that he let me touch him at feeding time. I hold his feed bucket in my hand and no petting means no bite. I felt that we had made pretty good progress in just a few days. I've even been able to walk him on a lead line a bit. Yesterday he actually came to the gate to meet me when I went out to feed. He let me pet him and took a treat from my hand. Then yesterday afternoon he came to the gate when I went out to let him graze some.







I'm thrilled that the little fella is beginning to come 'round.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Dec 7, 2007)

That is great news! It is so good to hear that he is doing so well. Do you have any pictures of him? I would love to see him!


----------



## Gini (Dec 7, 2007)

Donna

I'm so happy for you and Toto.



It takes a while and he should come around now quite nicely!!

Please let us know how you and Toto progress. I agree we need pictures!!


----------



## minie812 (Dec 7, 2007)

THAT IS WONDERFUL TO HEAR. BOO AND SUZIE ARE DOING GREAT. THEY ACTUALLY RAN TO THE BIG ROUND BALE TO EAT YESTERDAY AND LIKE TO BE BRUSHED AND PETTED NOW. STILL A LITTLE SKITTISH BUT JUST LIKE MINI POOH THAT TO SHALL PASS


----------



## Gini (Dec 7, 2007)

minie812 said:


> THAT IS WONDERFUL TO HEAR. BOO AND SUZIE ARE DOING GREAT. THEY ACTUALLY RAN TO THE BIG ROUND BALE TO EAT YESTERDAY AND LIKE TO BE BRUSHED AND PETTED NOW. STILL A LITTLE SKITTISH BUT JUST LIKE MINI POOH THAT TO SHALL PASS



Judy

It's wonderful Boo and Suzie are doing so well. All it takes is food, care and a lotta love for these little one's. You and John have given these 2 an abundance of these!! Would love to see pictures when you can.

[SIZE=18pt]Best wishes to you and John for the holidays![/SIZE]

Gini


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 7, 2007)

I need to get more recent pictures. This one was taken on Nov 18th.






I'd love to see pix of Boo and Suzie!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Dec 7, 2007)

He is cute! I am so glad to hear that he is doing so well. Thank you for making sure he has a happy home now!

And I would also love to see pictures of Boo and Suzie!


----------

